# Pax gave me cash for tolls...and tipped!!



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Had a great ride tonight.
I asked which route they wanted to take and we decided the toll road would be the fastest.

In Tulsa, tolls are not automatically added, but you can have them added through the app. As we went through two different pikepass lanes, the pax gave me a $1 each time. Then tipped at the end of the ride!!

I wish all pax were this considerate of drivers' earnings


----------



## Rick Lazer (Jul 10, 2015)

You misspelled Gretzky.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Rick Lazer said:


> You misspelled Gretzky.


Ha! thanks...I missed that


----------



## Rick Lazer (Jul 10, 2015)

haha have a good one!


----------



## Kinglack (Jun 30, 2015)

Good for you. Ripped off the pax. Good job. You would've gotten a bigger tip if you told them not to pay the tolls.


----------

